
Ask HN: The reasonable man adapts himself to the world? - ozim
You have to be really exceptional to achieve things being unreasonable. Just like s lot of people wants to be a football player. Where most of the people won&#x27;t make it. Calm down please, read some books with old philosopher first.
======
oldsklgdfth
From a stoic viewpoint: "the reasonable man lives in accordance with nature".

Personally, I try to look at things outside of my control as the weather. I do
not control the weather, complaining about something you control is futile,
but I also don't have to stand in the rain and I can be somewhat prepared.

You may never really "change the world". However, that feeling arise from a
desire of control. Control of the people around you, control of situations,
control of systems. It's useful to reflex on why you feel this way and is it
reasonable. You can only control your actions and thoughts. I would argue that
you will live a "saner" life, not trying to control the things you have no
control over.

